# Need help! Buying GTO - fuel in exhaust



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, I traveled 300 miles to buy an '06 GTO. Car looks great, drove about 5 mins, great, then it died and was hard to start, kept on dying a d sputtering. We made it the gas station and filled up, had 1/4 in it. Was still hard to start and barely running. 
Drove it a little more, check engine light was coming on and off, made it to O'reilys the scanned it, only code was P0300, random multiple misfires.
So, started up again and checked the exhaust, extremely rich, a lot of white smoke coming out of one side, and I looked under the muffler and fuel was dripping out of the pipe where it connects to the muffler and fuel in the exhaust tip. It wasn't condensation, it was fuel. 
We cleaned the MAF, and air new air filter, it ran a little better for a few mins then back to the way it was.

Owner has paid for me to stay overnight in a hotel and take it to the dealership first thing in the morning. Also offered to pay my expense home if it doesn't work out, he's been very apologetic, seems legit, this wasn't happening until it stated today.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Owner just texted me, said he replaced the spark plugs, and it didn't help.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know the issue but I'll bump you up so hopefully someone who does know can help...good luck

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What exactly is it that you are asking? If it were me, I would take the expense money and go home.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm asking if anybody has ay ideas on what the issue might be. Possibly an easy fix and no big deal or more likely something major?!?


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Car is at the dealership right now, I'll post back when he updates me.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Dealership said its a shorted fuel injector, dumping fuel into the cylinder. They're trying to find out why it shorted now.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Typically when that happens, it's a short in the internal winding of the solenoid inside of the individual injector. If it's shorted open, it dumps fuel, if it's shorted closed, it won't inject. Never had that happen on my GTO but I have on other vehicles. I doubt if they'll actually find a 'cause' for the short. Sometimes it's just age.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

HP11 said:


> Typically when that happens, it's a short in the internal winding of the solenoid inside of the individual injector. If it's shorted open, it dumps fuel, if it's shorted closed, it won't inject. Never had that happen on my GTO but I have on other vehicles. I doubt if they'll actually find a 'cause' for the short. Sometimes it's just age.


So does the entire wiring harness have to be replaced, or the injector or what?..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just the one injector. The spark plug on that cylinder is probably toast also.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

They replaced the wire, changed the oil, and plug. Mechanic drove it for 20 mins, I drove it for 20 and it ran great. Talked to the mechanic, he said he felt good about the car, shouldn't have this issue again. He tested the O2, sensors, catalytic converters, everything passed.
Owner made a contract that if anything happens in the next 30 days associated with this issue, he will pay for it. 
So, I bought it, drove the 4 hours home with no issues.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

cool...sounds like that was it...

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Great! Your patience paid off. I would have missed out because I wouldn't have dealt with that kind of drama when checking out a potential vehicle purchase. But then again, I wouldn't have driven 300 miles to buy a car. That's just me.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL, I've driven all over the place to find my cars.

This is my first GTO, I had 2 G8 GXPs... it feels like this car is waiting to let loose but just holding back compared to the G8......is this normal? Runs great just feels like it it's ready to go, but holding back.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean. My GTO runs stronger than either of the G8's I have driven.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

It just feels like it's holding back, like it's ready to open up and let loose but it's not. And, it may just be my expectations since this is my first GTO. It runs good and smooth, but to me it seems like it's dying to let loose but just isn't.... I don't know, may just be me.


----------



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Cars running great.. never anything wrong.. just my expectations were different.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Teerump said:


> Cars running great.. never anything wrong.. just my expectations were different.


Don't know what mods you have on it, but slap you some long tubes on it and get her tuned......you'll feel her let loose.


----------

